# Dirty SOB



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been pulling my hair out and punching myself in the face... So!...
The last few days I have been working on setting up a 30 gal. Dirt tank, in tight quarters. Needless to say, I am quite frustrated. I am having trouble filling and emptying the tank. I get it near empty and the dirt keeps exposing through the sand, making a huge mess. Filling poses the same issue. The water was so cloudy I couldn't even see the back of the tank.

I am using Miracle Gro organic mix soil and Paverstone Pool filter sand

Any tips on setting up a dirt tank would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

just a tip i used to have the peat sand gravel adn just tore it all out and put in poolfilter sand only, no dirt or peat, it was in tank for 1 year and man what smell when you go to move anything or tear it down, just my opinion scrap the dirt peat, and put sand only and use root tabs and ferts you will be happier


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

did you pour in the water over something? when I set mine up I use paper towels laid over everything and a plate to pour the water onto, I have had no problems doing this on any I have set up. I use the same dirt and PFS also, i have had practically no problems with a mess from pulling or replanting at any point.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

@Rob did you use a filter? With proper filtration it shouldn't smell. I have a nice filter for this tank and have used it with water, it doesn't disturb the sand at all.

@Dirtydutch Thanks I will have to try that. Did you do lots of waterchanges initially? When I first filled up it made the water really murky. And I only have 5 gal buckets to haul water UPSTAIRS into my room. Although I will be totally jacked from carrying 40 lbs buckets, I would like an easier way.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

As long as you add slowly there should be minimal to no murkiness, I also used a 5 gallon bucket but what I did to add it slowly was first cupped the water out until there was like2-4 inches and then poured over a plate very slowly, it took forever in my 55. I had no smell until after a year but that was filterless with no water changes and a huge water change helped that. I do not recommend anything I do, just sharing my experience and hope it helps.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright. I'm going to be refilling this weekend. I will let you know yow it goes.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yea had a great filter, eheim 2217 on a 54 gallon tank


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would put the dirt in an empty tank.

Add enough water to fill that but nothing floats.

then add sand on top of that.

Again add water to just fill that sand.

then add plants if any. plus decorations and what have you also.

then slowly fill the tank with water poured over a dish.

Should be much clear then what you have now.

FWIW I use 1" peat moss, then 1" play sand, then 1" pc select.

(see the link in my signature)


my .02


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> I would put the dirt in an empty tank.
> 
> Add enough water to fill that but nothing floats.
> 
> ...


Aside from the peat moss, that's actually a fairly clean method for using a messy substrate like dirt. Since I use very small amount of dirt (chronic small tank disease), I put dirt in a separate container, and rinse it multiple times, removing any floating bits, roots, rocks, worms, and the lightweight dusty part of the dirt. Then cap it. Slowly fill the tank, with a bowl or a plate beneath the running water so that it won't dig a hole in the cap. This should give you decent-to-crystal clear water right away.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, I didn't get to it last night I'll try to get some done today. I've got about 2 inches of water in the tank on top of the substrate. Some dirt is on TOP of the sand, which really sucks. The water already in there is really dirty.

@rob..... I don't know then, I did a lot of research and nobody said anything about the smell.

@Beaslbob..... thanks but I've already put everything in my only empty tank

@Kehy..... That's pretty much what I did, but I didn't initially use the plate. That's probably my main problem. I only poured a very small amount of water and it stirred everything up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Only way to keep smell away completely is chemical filtration.....charcoal in your filter. Didn't think just dirt would smell. Peat will actually rot and ferment creating gas under you top layer that is deadly to your fish.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Got er' filled. nice and clear. first pic is up in my gallery. I want to start a new thread as a journal is there any way to delete this one?

@jrman....That's what I thought. I'm not using peat, just standard dirt and PFS. We will see how it goes. I'm just using a standard HOB with filter pads you get at petco/petsmart etc. It works great, and turns quite a bit of water. 


should be fine, at least I hope... after the huge headache it initially created.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I can delete it if you like?


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Please if you would. I don't want to spam up the forum. I'm gong to start a journal.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

z1200 said:


> Please if you would. I don't want to spam up the forum. I'm gong to start a journal.


hubba hubba

Looking forward to the journal and glad the tank looks better. *old dude


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't delete this thread! It contains info for other people just start a new one.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

glad to see it worked out!! Looking forward to the journal


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Should be cool. I like NPTs.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, don't delete it then. I don't mind if you don't.
After it finishes cycling I will start adding my fish. going with somew mollies and not sure what else yet. 


@Beaslbob... thanks man

@Dirtydutch.... I'll keep you posted,first day of summer vacation was today. I should have some free time on my hands until school starts.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you're welcome 

to me it is amazing how clear stuff is when you trap the "crud" under a layer of sand.

my .02


----------

